# ziwi peak and smack



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I ordered 2 bags of ZIWI last week and it came in today the stores where I live will only special order it in I originally ordered the lamb and the fish&venison but when it came in I was told the fish&ven are on back order :foxes15: so I got 2 bags of the lamb. I gave it without water Baby got 1 whole scoop as she hasn't been eating and Prada and Ninja got about 10 squares I didn't count them but estimated all 3 gobbled it right up! I find it to be a bit expensive though 2 bags cost me $61 with taxes.

I posted a link to SMACK dehydrated raw I can order here in Canada and did order a bag but Baby doesn't like it Ninja and Prada will eat it. The lady I order from put all her stock on clearance for dirt cheap I ordered 2 more bags of smack and thinking of getting 3 more bags as they're only $18 a bag with her sale! They were $25 each before. I just have enquired about expiry dates with her as I will have a total of 6 bags of smack if I order 3 more so I don't want to end up not being able to use it all. Hoping to feed my new puppy this too once we get her in march.

I LOVE the ziwi peak just find it a bit much I guess I will have to see how long it lasts and maybe limit the ziwi to just Baby and feed the others the smack. 

for those who missed the post here is the SMACK website. It's only available in Canada right now but I read on their facebook page that they are in the midst of getting usda approved and they do have it in vegas at one store.

smack website: Smack Pet Food - Raw, Dehydrated Food For Dogs, Natural Dog Food


Ninja is so lean lately and his hair is super silky!! he always had amazing hair but now it is literally like silk. Baby and Pradas hair has changed a lot too since switching to grain free food and treats. Prada and Ninja are both on a diet so I am hoping the raw will make them nice lean and cut.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

that SMACK looks great, far out Ziwi is very expensive especially when you are feeding 3 like your self


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

about to be feeding 4 lol I am going to start getting my OH to pitch in for food lately I have been the only one buying it lol! then it wouldn't be so bad I wish Baby would eat the freakin smack lol maybe she will eat the salmon one when it comes in *crosses fingers


----------

